# LF powerheads



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

preferably something that's not too expensive.
The airstone isn't giving enough oxygenation in my tank.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i may be of some help. let me take a look around the house tonight. Ill get back to you tomorrow.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

what size is your tank I have a few powerheads for $25 they really move water also use them to do waterchanges quickly....


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

My tank is a 15 gallon.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry then it way too big, look for a maxijet400 that would be ideal maybe even hagen 201/301... good luck!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

you don't really need a powerhead in a 15g tank. a sponge filter is good for that. If not, try a mini-aquaclear HOB.


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

I've overly stocked my tank and I know that.
That is why i'm amping up the filtration. 
need some strong filters to lower my ammonia and nitrite count.


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

C.R Johnson is going to rise from the grave with the help of Jesus Christ, Muhammad, and Buddha to give me a powerhead right? This won't be any powerhead but a divine powerhead. One that incapsulates the essense of Christ, Muhammad, Muhammad's terorrist friends, and Buddha's ex girlfriend.
This powerhead will clean any water! and turns it into water from the river of life!!!!


klmn617 said:


> OLYMPIC VALLEY, Calif. - Current Olympians and others in the ski community on Thursday mourned the loss of professional free skier C.R. Johnson, who died in a fall while skiing a steep chute at California's Squaw Valley. Johnson, 26, who has competed in the Winter X Games, was skiing with a group of friends Wednesday afternoon when he fell while trying to negotiate a "very, very tight, rocky area," said Jim Rogers, a member of the Lake Tahoe-area resort's ski patrol. He fell face-first, then spun around and struck the back of his head on rocks in the Light Towers area of the resort. Johnson was wearing a helmet, but Rogers said the helmet took a serious blow. tn requinsnike air max tntnNike shox shoes


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

An extra filter would be a better idea if you're dealing with ammonia and nitrite issues. It will provide you with greater biological filtration as well as circulation. If you're using a sponge filter now, throw in a small AC hob.

Overstocked and small tanks walks a fine line, with our poorly buffered water, watch out for pH crashes.


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is what I have in my tank now
Hydro Sponge size 3, Elite hush 5, and AC 20.

Right now the Sponge is being powered by an airstone. Replacing the airstone with the powerhead would enable better filtration. 


hp10BII said:


> An extra filter would be a better idea if you're dealing with ammonia and nitrite issues. It will provide you with greater biological filtration as well as circulation. If you're using a sponge filter now, throw in a small AC hob.
> 
> Overstocked and small tanks walks a fine line, with our poorly buffered water, watch out for pH crashes.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Edarion said:


> Right now the Sponge is being powered by an airstone. Replacing the airstone with the powerhead would enable better filtration.


I don't want to make our LF thread a Q&A and take it way off topic, but increasing flow does not make it a better biofilter. The bacteria bed volume of the sponge is fixed, so even if you put a mag 9 on it there won't be any more bacteria on it.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Edarion said:


> Here is what I have in my tank now
> Hydro Sponge size 3, Elite hush 5, and AC 20.
> 
> Right now the Sponge is being powered by an airstone. Replacing the airstone with the powerhead would enable better filtration.


Better mechanical filtration, definitely yes, but it wouldn't help you with your ammonia and nitrite issues as 2wheelsx2 mentioned. If anything, too high a flow rate through your sponge may slow down your nitrifying bacteria's ability to process ammonia & nitrite as efficiently as what you may already be using now.

Maybe some more biomedia in the AC20 instead?

Sorry for going off topic...


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Edarion said:


> I've overly stocked my tank and I know that.
> That is why i'm amping up the filtration.
> need some strong filters to lower my *ammonia *and nitrite count.


Ammonia means your tank is not cycled, circulation will not aid in that.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

ibenu said:


> Ammonia means your tank is not cycled, circulation will not aid in that.


I agree with Lisa on this one.

For now, my recommendation would be to do atleast 30% WC everyday (or 50% every other day if you are lazy) until the tank is cycled.

Its usually best to start with a few fish and then add more gradually. Adding too much fish in an established tank can also cause ammonia spikes.

Instead of adding a powerhead, you are probably better off adding another sponge filter (but that might take up a lot of room in an already small tank  )


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

I did cycle. and then I guess I added too much fish. so i'm in the midst of a " mini cycle" now.
There is no space for another sponge filter. I compensated for it. by buying a sponge filter that is one size larger than what I would normally have for a 15 gallon tank


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

still looking for power head. or at the very least an air pump. 
My petcetera airpump can't handle the hydro sponge and the UGF 
so i need a stronger air pump/powerhead


----------

